# PLEASE HELP 0xc00000005 ERROR



## DaMaN182 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everybody. Recently, couple days ago, i was recieving and error message on login. It prompted with a windows saying "_usinit.exe failed to initialize properly....0xc00000005)"_ something like that and my destop icons along with the task bar will not appear (im using task manager to get around). After researching and realising alot of people had similar problems i diagosed my computer using anti virus,spyware etc. Didnt work for me so i system restored. That worked until the next day in which i receive the same msg. IT ALMOST HAPPENS TO EVERYTHING I OPEN e.g anything in control panel gives me and error msg but with a different file name than 'usinit.exe'.

When i open explorer as a new task in task manager, the task bar appeared alogn with my destop icons. However, a series of errors popped up saying "rundll.exe failed to initialize properly...". Similar to the other error msg.

I'm on a Windows XP professional and if anybody could help ill be very gratefull thank you...

Running processes:
C:\WINXP\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINXP\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\services.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINXP\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\khooker.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINXP\SYSTEM32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63594F23-AF68-40E2-B850-2196B7783E20} - C:\WINXP\system32\hgGawTlm.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {72BB1409-077F-4036-B085-6E54DBC34287} - C:\WINXP\system32\vtULCTJd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BD3C6F7C-6C8D-48F6-AC52-5E4071AEB257} - C:\WINXP\system32\tuvULETk.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINXP\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINXP\system32\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINXP\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MDNS] C:\WINXP\system32\service.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMe73f7aa8] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINXP\system32\gjccoqxn.dll",s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [e40c4934] rundll32.exe "C:\WINXP\system32\qpyoupuj.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINXP\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Media Key.lnk = C:\Program Files\Media Key\MagicKey.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZK
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINXP\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINXP\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.google.com/
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} (FlashXControl Object) - https://signin3.valueactive.com/Register/Branding/olr3313/OCX/v1018/flashax.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINXP\system32\__c00B73E4.dat
O20 - Winlogon Notify: efcATMdb - C:\WINXP\SYSTEM32\efcATMdb.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tuvULETk - C:\WINXP\SYSTEM32\tuvULETk.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Print Spooler Service (eoaiau3i) - Unknown owner - C:\WINXP\system32\wwclvcfiecma.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
--
End of file - 8044 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please do not create multiple threads for the same problem!

Continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...231-please-help-error-login-applications.html


----------

